# parabuthus leiosoma vs hottentotta trilineatus



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi!
I've a question. If you had the choice between these 2 species, which would you chose and why? I heard that hottentotta was smaller and more agressive, but the parabuthus has a stronger sting.
thanks
Dom


----------



## Runaway987 (Jul 8, 2004)

Venom has greatly reduced effect if any upon scorpions, i think most damage would be done by pincers and the physical telson.

I think the Parabuthus would kick its arse...


----------



## 423 (Jul 8, 2004)

I would pick the H. trilineatus coz it would dazzle the poor Parabuthus with its beauty


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 8, 2004)

eek, maybe the parabuthus might do a little bit more damage with the venom,
i say go for hottentotta, purely because i have one, and its wicked, (dont have a parabuthus though)


----------



## Mr. X (Jul 8, 2004)

What is the question???
Is it...if you had the choice between having a h.trilineatus or p.liosoma wich one you'll buy. 
Or, if there was a fight between them wich one would win??

xav


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry, I meant if you had the choice between having...
Mr. X told me that the parabuthus is less agressive, but has a stronger venom and the hottentotta is more agressive...
Dom


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 8, 2004)

I would choose Parabuthus because of the contrasted beauty of it's metasoma.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, but for the security, which one is the best for me, like a 4th scorpion?
Thanks


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 8, 2004)

Then it's simply a matter of LD50 and venom quantity.


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Yes, but for the security, which one is the best for me, like a 4th scorpion?
> Thanks


How old are you?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm 14 and i'm pretty.
Dom


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> I'm 14 and i'm pretty.
> Dom


These scorpions are quite hot you are aware of that? My 4th scorpion is going to be a Hadogenes trolodytes. How long have you collected? And what scorpions have you owned?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, I know. I'm a pro    lol (joke)and i own a hadrurus spadix, a opistophthalmus glabrifrons and a heterometrus longimanus. If you think, i shouldn't get one of these species, which one should I buy?
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

I got my first scorpion when I was 13.


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Yes, I know. I'm a pro and i own a hadrurus spadix, a opistophthalmus glabrifrons and a heterometrus longimanus. If you think, i shouldn't get one of these species, which one should I buy?
> Dom


Well what do you want? A burrower, or climber, desert spp etc etc. 
Just say what sort you'd like and tons of suggestions will come.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

A specie which stings its preys like vitattus, gracilis and very active. I heard that a petshop near to my house sells hottentotta sp. but I think I'll try to say them i want a centruroides. 
Thanks


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> A specie which stings its preys like vitattus, gracilis and very active. I heard that a petshop near to my house sells hottentotta sp. but I think I'll try to say them i want a centruroides.
> Thanks


From what I've heard Centroides are very aktive and stings their prey all the time. So good choice    No problem, I love giving advice.


----------



## leiurus (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks! I called my local petshop to ask if they could get some centruroides gracilis or vitattus and they said next week they'll call me if they could get some ones... 
You're right, maybe hottentotta sp. and parabuthus sp. are too hot for me  
Greetings,
Dom


----------



## PIter (Jul 8, 2004)

Great! Well I haven't really found out if I'll be aloud to get me next 3 scorpions ( 1 desert hairy and to H troglodytes) but I'll have them one way or the other


----------



## death stinger (Dec 28, 2010)

i would prefer p liosoma or known as the african black tailed scorpion because of its wonderful and very attractive color


----------



## Earthworm Soul (Dec 29, 2010)

Runaway987 said:


> Venom has greatly reduced effect if any upon scorpions, i think most damage would be done by pincers and the physical telson.
> 
> I think the Parabuthus would kick its arse...


What on earth are you talking about?

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 AM ----------




leiurus said:


> Thanks! I called my local petshop to ask if they could get some centruroides gracilis or vitattus and they said next week they'll call me if they could get some ones...
> You're right, maybe hottentotta sp. and parabuthus sp. are too hot for me
> Greetings,
> Dom


It's refreshing to hear someone making responsible choices.


----------



## BAM1082 (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad you are reconsidering purchasing those species. 

Accidently having a knocked over cage could lead to serious concequences.


----------



## AzJohn (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL, search function gone wrong. 
John


----------



## Venom (Dec 31, 2010)

leiurus said:


> I'm 14 and i'm pretty.
> Dom





leiurus said:


> I got my first scorpion when I was 13.


I just want to point out that, because of your age, you can't go by the standard venom assessment routines. You will have an enhanced vulnerability to the neurotoxins of BOTH species, due to your age (and presumably) weight being less than what one would call adult.

We gauge the danger level of scorpions on a 1 - 5 point scale, with 1 being the least dangerous, and 5 the most. Typically for adults, the P. liosoma is considered to be about a level 3.5 - 4, and the H. trilineatus a 3 - 3.5. Both have caused human fatalities in their native ranges. However, because you are so young, the danger estimate needs to be adjusted, because those numbers are only applicable to adults. The P. liosoma is probably closer to a 4 - 4.5, and the H. trilineatus a 3.5 - 4 for you individually.

Let me tell you what that means. At levels 1 - 2 (which describes the range of scorpions you have kept so far), the venom is only capable of causing intense pain, and local symptoms. Level 3 is the point at which systemic effects typically start showing. C. exilicauda and P. trans are typical level 3 scorpions. The C. exilicauda almost never *ever* endangers the lives of adults, but has quite a track record of killing younger folks--which makes it more than a level 3 for THEM. 

*For adults* Level 3 is "dangerous," meaning that death is quite unlikely, but an outlying possibility. 

Level 4 is "deadly," meaning that death, while not likely, is a definite possibility.

Level 5 is also "deadly," but at this level, death is not surprising--although there is still a good chance of survival. 

And although you may survive, believe me, the stories of people who survived these stings are still often harrowing, excruciating experiences. Even a sub-lethal sting can be a nightmare to endure.

So for yourself, you should consider the scorpions you are looking at to be in the 3.5 - 4.5 range, which means UBER DANGEROUS!! They are more dangerous for you than for fully mature adults. (I'm not arguing with your emotional/ mental maturity, just your biochemistry and size ). You should be aware that a sting from these scorpions that for adults would be bad, but not generally life-threatening, would be much more likely to endanger *your *life!!

I advise staying away from anything above a level 2.5 ( like Babycurus jacksoni ) until you're 16 or so. Biochemistry and toxicity don't care how smart or responsible you are. The simple biological fact is you are at elevated risk due to your age. I strongly advise against both these scorpions at this point in time.


----------

